

Carnegie Mellon Reels After Uber Lures Away Researchers - macrael
http://www.wsj.com/article_email/is-uber-a-friend-or-foe-of-carnegie-mellon-in-robotics-1433084582-lMyQjAxMTE1MjA5MTUwNzE5Wj

======
macrael
Beware the wolf in sheep's clothing. Who knows if things would have actually
played out differently, but it seems like the next institution that Uber comes
to partner with will be given pause by this news.

